# is it normal for them to sleep all day when sick?



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

DD (21 months) has had a stomach virus.

she started throwing up tuesday evening and has only thrown up 4 times total (the last times were overnight this morning). she had a fever of 102-103 which has now returned to normal. the only thing is, she is still sleeping, like, all the time. she wants me to hold her and nurse then she dozes off like a newborn and sleeps on me or next to me on the couch while i read or watch TV or surf the net.

it's _really_ like having a newborn--constant nursing and sleeping. she is just sooo not herself, it's kind of weird.

thought of calling the doctor, but with no fever and i know she's not dehydrated (because i'm nursing her on demand and offering sips of water--and she's peeing enough and all), i can't figure out how this could be serious??

what do you think? should i call the doc? we were just in last week for an ear check as she was getting over a perforated eardrum. she was fine till this tummy stuff started.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Yup, perfectly normal. Heck, even *I* like to sleep all day when I'm sick!

I remember when DS got sick around 12mo, and I really enjoyed having a snuggly "newborn" again for a few days.

Keep in mind that you may see some "newborn poops" if her diet consists largely of breastmilk right now. That's not a cause for alarm.


----------



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

Hmm, do you have a gut instinct on this one? I'm really lousy about when deciding to take DD to the Dr., in part b/c she HATES going. I tend to think if you're certain that she's getting enough fluid, and her fever is gone/low, she probably does just need the rest. I would just probably give it another 24 hours or so to see if she starts returning to normal.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

I can't put DS down when he is sick- all he wants is to snuggle with mama and sleep on me. Even after DS's fever is gone, it still takes a bit for him to get back to normal. I wouldn't worry yet that she is still sleeping a lot.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthgirl* 
Hmm, do you have a gut instinct on this one? I'm really lousy about when deciding to take DD to the Dr., in part b/c she HATES going. I tend to think if you're certain that she's getting enough fluid, and her fever is gone/low, she probably does just need the rest. I would just probably give it another 24 hours or so to see if she starts returning to normal.

yeah, i have the same issue! i am trying to cultivate my gut instincts a little more









but i'd have to say, i think she's fine. i just needed to hear that other kiddos sleep all day when sick. she's not a big sleeper in general, so it's kinda strange to see her like this. nice, though, like ruthla said, in a way, to have a little baby again!


----------

